# New Nissan Teana broke down in 6 days



## rayleung82004 (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought a new car from the official car dealer, after 6 days (used less than 1000km), engine light is on, then the repair centre cannot find out the reason, then just cancel the light, then after drive 2-3 times, light on again, the repair centre cannot find out the reason, then just cancel the light and add a black box, then drive 2-3 times, the light on again, the repair centre checked and need to change a new gear box.
I lost confidence in the car and requested for a refund or change the car, the dealer said no already, is it possible? or what else I can get? I am frustrated.
Please help.:balls:


----------



## juliarichard34 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey is really very bad and sad to hear that. I guess you need to go to the Nissan service center and get it checked over there.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

That really sucks..... I feel your pain. If you take it in for the same repair 3 times and they can't fix it then it should qualify as a lemon and should be replaced as that is a brand new car:loser:


----------



## rayleung82004 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a reply from them and offer:

Thank you for your email on September 25, 2009 regarding your Nissan Teana. Again; we would like to apologize for any inconvenience caused due to the automatic gearbox issue. 


Regarding the gearbox issue, please be assured that it has been replaced with a brand new one under the warranty terms and conditions. Hence, the fault has been repaired and the car has been resumed to its normal and safe-running conditions. As such, we regret that we are not able to fulfill your request for refund. To alleviate your concern over the car’s safety issue even after the gearbox is replaced, we may invite a professional in this trade or a third party agent like the HKAA to perform a complete inspection, if you agree. 


For the root cause of the gearbox, I would like to inform you that we had communicated with Nissan and sent the gearbox back to the supplier for an in depth investigation. However, it may take some time for analysis so at the moment we are not able to inform you of the root cause. On the other hand, replacement of the gearbox is the norm in the automobile service industry as a result of isolating possible failure parts during the diagnosis. We may further update you the result once we have it from Nissan. 

1. A free follow-up assurance inspection of the automatic gearbox one month after you collect the car back; 

2. Extend the automatic gearbox warranty by 6-months; and 

3. One free regular maintenance service package. 

Any comments?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

rayleung82004 said:


> 1. A free follow-up assurance inspection of the automatic gearbox one month after you collect the car back;
> 
> 2. Extend the automatic gearbox warranty by 6-months; and
> 
> ...


Well, if the gearbox was the issue at hand, then this sounds reasonable to me and I would definitely take the 3 options listed or do you have a choice of only one of the three?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

this is what happens when you buy brand new cars that have not been offered before by a car company...

just be thankful you didnt buy a GTR35 and have its gear box explode only to have nissan not honor the warranty...

as for them not taking the car back... well you should check into your local laws and see if there is a "lemon law" regarding new vehicles... cause if there is then you are legally entitled to your money back... or at the very least a different car


----------



## kevin786 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is really painful thing happened to you, The company must give you replacement or fix your problem of your nissan teana car which you bought from a dealer.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And to think that only happened 2 years ago...


----------

